# Mod Advice



## WallEE (13/3/18)

Hi Guys, 

I am looking to buy a new mod that packs a punch, 

I have the VooPoo drag and the GeekVape Aegis 100w (not so happy using this with dual coil builds)

The VooPoo fires perfect and I enjoy vaping it. I want a black vape setup and I am leaning towards just buying a black VooPoo but I am hoping you guys can help me out. 

Budget is about R1500 - R1800. 

I have looked at GeekVape Blade but with my experience with the Aegis I am hesitant although reviews are good and dual 21700 is attractive. 

I have looked at the VooPoo Alpha one (Don't like the design all that much), and the VooPoo Too (a bit girly I'd say). But they are VooPoo with Gene chip so I know what I will get. 

Battery life is a concern also looks and performance are both important. 

Any Suggestions?


----------



## vicTor (13/3/18)

Asmodus Lustro

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex (13/3/18)

Hey @WallEE,

Re:Aegis, there is a firmware update available to sort out the Power issue as your battery gets low, you should give it a try. 

What you’re probably experiencing is the wattage dropping when you hit the fire button, when the battery is quite low. Like a mech mod.


----------



## Mr. B (13/3/18)

Noisy cricket v2-D25. Packs a punch like no other; but I don't know if it comes in black

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Anvil (13/3/18)

I have a blade (using dual 21700) and it handles high wattage dual coil setups in my rda no problems. I actually bought it specifically for my drippers. It has the updated firmware out the box as far as I know, and mine fires perfectly right down to the very end of the battery. Very nicely put together, lightweight for it's size, but still a solid feel, and it stays nice and cool when the rda gets toasty. I am really enjoying mine.


----------



## Stosta (13/3/18)

The Hotcig? You can get custom plates for it too!

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-r233-v-adjustable-box-mod-by-hotcig

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/3/18)

Mr. B said:


> Noisy cricket v2-D25. Packs a punch like no other; but I don't know if it comes in black


Agreed. Very underrated little beastie!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (13/3/18)

If you do get a black voopoo, the paint will start chipping away in 2-3 months just from day to day use.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (13/3/18)

I have a Minikin V2 that hasn't let me down for almost a year now (touch wood). Battery life is amazing and its quite compact. The touch screen could be a bit of a challenge but you get used to it. You can't do any of the fancy customisation's like on the Drag (Custom logos or whatever) but I'd trade that in for the battery life anyday!

If you're not a fan of the shape have a look at the V1.5 or Reborn. I'm not too sure how well they perform but my guess would be pretty similar to the V2.

Good luck and all the best with whatever you choose!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## haruspex (13/3/18)

Paranormal 166
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/give-away...-mod-silver-red-crocodile.t43505/#post-603215

Therion 133
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/i-am-back-big-special-therion-133-dna200.t47729/


----------



## WallEE (13/3/18)

Alex said:


> Hey @WallEE,
> 
> Re:Aegis, there is a firmware update available to sort out the Power issue as your battery gets low, you should give it a try.
> 
> What you’re probably experiencing is the wattage dropping when you hit the fire button, when the battery is quite low. Like a mech mod.


That is exactly what I am experiencing. Thanks a lot. Will give it a try. 

Still looking for a good above 100w mod in black to mach my Wotofo Bravo.


----------



## Alex (13/3/18)

WallEE said:


> That is exactly what I am experiencing. Thanks a lot. Will give it a try.
> 
> Still looking for a good above 100w mod in black to mach my Wotofo Bravo.



https://www.geekvape.com/firmware-download/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WallEE (13/3/18)

Anvil said:


> I have a blade (using dual 21700) and it handles high wattage dual coil setups in my rda no problems. I actually bought it specifically for my drippers. It has the updated firmware out the box as far as I know, and mine fires perfectly right down to the very end of the battery. Very nicely put together, lightweight for it's size, but still a solid feel, and it stays nice and cool when the rda gets toasty. I am really enjoying mine.


THanks, 

I am looking into the blade but had my concerns. I see posts saying it fires at 0.015 which seems a bit unrealistic compared to the voopoo firing at 0.025. 

I like my dual coil builds at 0.10


----------



## Daniel (13/3/18)

Double Barrel if you can find one .... fires instantly and looks the part and comes in black  

VGOD150 also a solid mod .... oh and I have one for sale


----------



## joeman187 (13/3/18)

What about the augvape v200?
Smoant Cylon


----------



## Mr. B (13/3/18)

Daniel said:


> Double Barrel if you can find one .... fires instantly and looks the part and comes in black
> 
> VGOD150 also a solid mod .... oh and I have one for sale


I am hearing a lot about the double barrel... I wonder if it's worth looking into? From what I hear it's quite difficult to find right now


----------



## Jengz (13/3/18)

Mr. B said:


> I am hearing a lot about the double barrel... I wonder if it's worth looking into? From what I hear it's quite difficult to find right now


It is an amazing mod, a real keeper!


----------



## Daniel (13/3/18)

Mr. B said:


> I am hearing a lot about the double barrel... I wonder if it's worth looking into? From what I hear it's quite difficult to find right now


I'm sure more vendors will bring in maybe post in the Who has stock section maybe you get lucky...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (13/3/18)

Daniel said:


> I'm sure more vendors will bring in maybe post in the Who has stock section maybe you get lucky...


Thanks! I'll mull it over and will see. I also wanna check out what specials are going to be on offer at the Cape Town Vape Fest next month

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## WallEE (14/3/18)

Hi GUys, 

Just to update you. 

I decided to go for the HotCig R233, 

Thanks to the one suggesting it. 

Saw the review and instantly knew that is what I was looking for. 

Thanks once again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (14/3/18)

WallEE said:


> Hi GUys,
> 
> Just to update you.
> 
> ...


Don't forget to buy awesome panels for her!

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/?post_type=product&wrls_search_in=title,content&s=hotcig

Reactions: Like 2


----------

